# Look at my Nubbin!



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Vince inspired me. Found a pipe that fits a 50 ring just right. For those times when nubbin' it just isn't good enough.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

awesome. ingenuity at its finest!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very clever!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats fricken great more ....


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

...another tool in the arsenal for those nubs you don't want to put down. Perhaps it was the burned finger I got last weekend that pushed me to this.

:baffled:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

How does it work? I've thought about doing it a few times just never did.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

...hmmm, well it worked just fine. I was able to burn it down to nothin. It only buys you another 5 or 10 minutes though. Waste not, want not! 

:biggrin:


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

I save a the caps and bits of filler that come off the cut in a jar that I pack in a pipe sometimes. The randomness is fun.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Your a NUb-aholic!:biggrin:*


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

That's awesome JR! Funny stuff, @ Charlie's Tobacco here in Charlotte, they actually have a couple of cross-over type pipes that are specifically made for "nubbing". One is Meerschaum and the other is a Briar. They aren't bent at all and the bowl is perfectly inline with the mouthpiece. They look like cigarette holders on steroids... Almost picked one up a few times, lol. Might have to revisit that thought... 

CD


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Too much jungle juice.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

nice john.

how u been brother? haven't talked to u in ages.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

How very resourceful! I must try this


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

genius... pure genius.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice, John. 

BTW - when's the next review from the log cabin? There's gotta be plenty of new members that need to be introduced to your "large walk-in humidor".


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very cool John, but somebody needs to come up with a name for this! In-Nubbin, Bowling, Nubbin-Bowl? Hell come guys come up with something


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

That beats a toothpick any day!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats one way to do it!!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Lol John I'm gonna give it a try, I have a pipe that can fit up to 52 ring, I'll try NIPping (Nub In Pipe)


----------



## noobsmoker (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea that works.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Haha I love it!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is awesome!!! Review!!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Very nice, John.
> 
> BTW - when's the next review from the log cabin? There's gotta be plenty of new members that need to be introduced to your "large walk-in humidor".


John - I second both.
Great innovation.

Bring back the Log Cabin reviews. I miss Rosie.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

John, I think you have a hard one on making desisions!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

So thats your nubbin is it???

Like the way it took a piping--    Sweet


----------

